# Secondary anemia due to menorrhagia



## Jlb (Feb 11, 2016)

How would we code secondary anemia due to Menorrhagia
Patient is having excessive bleeding with menstrual cycle and developed anemia. I think it should be coded N92.0 and D64.9. Can you please advise if this is correct way to code this? Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 11, 2016)

I was thinking D50.0. I found it under Anemia > Due to > Blood Loss (chronic)


----------



## Jlb (Feb 16, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> I was thinking D50.0. I found it under Anemia > Due to > Blood Loss (chronic)



thank you CodingKing!


----------

